

Show HN: Shuffled Web. What the other side of the Web looks like. - aghassemi
http://shuffledweb.com/

======
aghassemi
I used to wonder what the other side of the web looks like. You know, the
sites that search engines don't return to you because you don't live there or
you don't speak that language. I wanted to know what Russian, Greek and Arabic
websites look like, what the other billions of people on earth look at every
day.

To find out, I downloaded list of 1,000,000 most visited websites and hacked
together a site ( [http://ShuffledWeb.com](http://ShuffledWeb.com) ) that
takes you to random websites.

It turns out Web is big and interesting place. Even seeing 100 sites a day on
ShuffledWeb.com, it would still take 27 years to see all of them.

If you are curious like me, give it a look. You will run into interesting
sites like the [http://www.thepurplestore.com](http://www.thepurplestore.com)
a site that sells only "everything purple". ( I bet Marie from Breaking Bad
would love that site )

------
ateevchopra
Can you please share on what basics it works ?

~~~
aghassemi
Data is a static list of 1M website Urls and the web application uses Ajax to
randomly pull from the server and iframes the Url. It pre-fetches and pre-
renders 3-5 websites at a time to make it more seemless to navigate. Backend
is done with NodeJS.

